# Beautiful frog



## argus411 (Feb 17, 2004)

Does anyone know the name of the blue frog on the left? http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=14&de=395689 
It's amazing. I really hope some people are breeding these. 
Thanks,
Adam Burnley


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Looks like Agalychnis craspedopus.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Wow, hard to believe that pic isn't doctored.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

The far left pic has some funky lighting going on, but the center is one is pretty accurate. These guys are pretty rare, from countries that haven't exported in a long time (Peru, Ecuador, Colombia, Brazil) and the few people who have them in the US are probibly holding onto them like their most precious jewels lol. I honestly don't know how many, if any, are in the states, and I imagine they are a bit of a challenge to breed as well.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

The left and middle picture is Agalychnics craspedopus. The picture on the right is Agalychnis calcarifer.

A. calcarifer is in the country. Its rare, but they go for like almost $1000 from what I remember. A. craspedopus, I don't know if any are here. They are pretty protected and they live WAY HIGH in the canopy. So if someone has them, they the won't be cheap, thats for sure. Haha.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

Looks green to me...but like Corey said, something funky is going on with the camera or the white balance or something to make it look all blue.


----------

